# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: E-sigaretten schadelijk en verslavend

## Leontien

Staatssecretaris van Volksgezondheid Martin van Rijn (PvdA) heeft een onderzoek aangevraagd naar het gebruik van e-sigaretten. uit onderzoek van het Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu (RIVM) blijkt dat het roken van e-sigaretten niet zo onschuldig is als dat het lijkt. Het is namelijk verslavend en erg schadelijk. Je kunt last krijgen van keel- en mondirritatie, duizeligheid en misselijkheid. Daarnaast bevat de uitgeademde lucht schadelijke stoffen.

Van Rijn gaat maatregelen voor treffen. Hij denkt aan stappen op het gebied van reclame, kwaliteit en etikettering. Daarnaast laat hij het RIVM meer onderzoeken doen, zoals naar hoe schadelijk de damp is. Het RIVM adviseert dan ook om niet in de buurt van kinderen te roken totdat er meer duidelijkheid is.

Rook jij e-sigaretten? Zo ja, heb jij ook last van het bovenstaande?

----------

